# Red ear slider digging?



## Mccrackin (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello, so I have two red ear sliders an I noticed one keep going to the corner of the aquarium and moving all the gravel to reach the bottom and continue to dig even if it can't. What does this mean should I be concerned?


----------



## Thalatte (Jan 6, 2013)

I wouldn't be too concerned it could be a bid for freedom, or just scavenging for food, or just likes to dig.
Do you have an area that they can't get out of the water and bask? Is your cage large enough for the two turtles? Do both turtles eat a fair amount or does one eat it all?


----------



## Mccrackin (Jan 7, 2013)

It's a really big tank so plenty of room for them both. I also have a place to bask and its a pretty decent area for space. They both eat during feeding and hunt for the live food I provide for them.


----------



## Thalatte (Jan 7, 2013)

Then it I would t worry about it. Lots of res dig for no apparent reason. Just keep an eye out during feeding to make sure one doesn't get aggressive and you should be fine.
If you want to make it fun for them you can hide various pieces of food in the gravel, plants, on the basking spot etc. it would give them some form of a game to entertain them.


----------



## Mccrackin (Jan 7, 2013)

What types of food should I hide for them?


----------



## Thalatte (Jan 7, 2013)

Chicken, pieces of egg, shrimp, or lobster most sandwich meat.

Res will eat most anything, well except hotdogs for some reason.


----------



## Mccrackin (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay thank you so much for the advice


----------

